
The Brain That Goes Through Phases: Temporal Metastates in FMRI - DiabloD3
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/neuroskeptic/2016/08/19/8112/
======
philipov
I wonder what the pattern would look like for a bipolar patient.

------
marmaduke
The brain can rewire itself on these timescales. Interesting to identify the
mechanism of cycling..

